# Best and worst



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

I am interested to see the best 3 reasons about living in Egypt and the worst 3. 

So please give me your lists 

I am going to post this on the South Africa forum as well and compare the results 

Top ad bottom of Africa !!!


----------



## expatagogo (May 31, 2010)

BEST

1. Nobody has a sense of urgency about anything, really.
2. Produce is better / fresher / less expensive than "back home".
3. Almost every seller delivers.

WORST

1. Stepping over / around trash and animal feces.
2. Lack of security (no police protection).
3. Sexual harassment.


----------



## aPerfectCircle (Sep 23, 2011)

expatagogo said:


> BEST
> 
> 1. Nobody has a sense of urgency about anything, really.


I am sorry, but how is that best?


----------



## expatagogo (May 31, 2010)

aPerfectCircle said:


> I am sorry, but how is that best?


The pace is so laid back and I really do like that.


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

expatagogo said:


> The pace is so laid back and I really do like that.


Mmmm I had to think if that's best or worst !!!
From a seller point of view it's best
From a buyer point of view its worst
However delivery at its worst is usually faster than the UK


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

Best....

Sun sun sun
Relatively cheap cost of living
Diving in the Red Sea


Worst.....

Unreliable people, with no sense of time.....nobody ever turns up on time!
The 'It's ok to rip off foreigners' mentality
The fact that they think it's ok to poison stray animals... and generally mistreat animals.


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

mamasue said:


> Best....
> 
> Sun sun sun
> Relatively cheap cost of living
> ...


Cheap cost of living is no more Mamasue....or at least not like you and i knew it when the exchange rate was good as well.


----------



## Helen Ellis (Aug 9, 2008)

mamasue said:


> Best....
> 
> Sun sun sun
> Relatively cheap cost of living
> ...


Ditto
Sun sun sun
Relatively cheap cost of living
Diving and being by the Red Sea


Worst.....

Unreliable people, with no sense of time.....nobody ever turns up on time, if they turn up at all!
The 'It's ok to rip off foreigners' mentality
The fact that they think it's ok to poison stray animals... and generally mistreat animals.
The filth and rubbish everywhere.


----------



## alexhas (Aug 12, 2012)

Best things about egypt:

The weather. 
The Red Sea. Spectacular coral reefs teeming with life.
Eating out is relatively cheap.

Worst things...

The insane driving and endless traffic.
The pollution and rubbish everywhere in the streets.
the lack of open spaces and parks in the cities.


----------

